# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Complete List of links from guildwars2 . com

## dubstepkilla

Attachment 6739
*
Guild Wars 2 "Unofficial" Link List

*
*Starting from the homepage, here is list of all links from the domain* *guildwars2.com 
**
First lets start with the WhoIS info for the domain.

*Registrant:
ArenaNet, Inc.
3180 139th Ave SE
Bellevue, WA 98005
US


Registrar: DOTSTER
Domain Name: GUILDWARS2.COM
Created on: 25-JUL-04
Expires on: 25-JUL-12
Last Updated on: 23-FEB-12


Administrative, Technical Contact:
., Jared Chavez 
ArenaNet, Inc.
3180 139th Ave SE
Bellevue, WA 98005
US
425-462-9444
425-671-0589


Domain servers in listed order:
NCUSDNS01.NCWEST.COM 
NCUSDNS02.NCWEST.COM 
NCEUDNS01.NCWEST.COM

*Now, starting from the homepage, here is a list of links.

*http://www.guildwars2.com/en/
http://www.guildwars2.com/fr/
http://www.guildwars2.com/de/

https://buy.guildwars2.com/collectors-edition/
https://buy.guildwars2.com/

http://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/

http://www.guildwars2.com/en/rss.xml

http://www.guildwars2.com/en/legal/privacy-policy.html

http://www.guildwars2.com/en/legal/legal-documentation.html

http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/


http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/professions/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-gam...ssions/mesmer/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-gam...ions/engineer/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-gam...essions/thief/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-gam...ions/guardian/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-gam...s/necromancer/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-gam...ssions/ranger/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-gam...sions/warrior/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-gam.../elementalist/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-gam...ions/commando/

http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/races/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/races/sylvari/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/races/norn/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/races/charr/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/races/asura/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/races/human/


http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/combat/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/combat/part-one/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/combat/part-two/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-gam...aits-overview/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-gam...healing-death/


http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/dynamic-events/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-gam...ents-overview/



http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/personal-stories/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-gam...tory-overview/


http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/hall-of-monuments/
http://hom.guildwars2.com/
http://hom.guildwars2.com/en/#page=m...AAAAAAAAAAAAAA
http://hom.guildwars2.com/en/faq/


http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/dungeons/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-gam...-the-dungeons/


http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/pvp/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/pvp/pvp-overview/


http://www.guildwars2.com/en/the-game/game-faq/

http://beta.guildwars2.com/
https://beta.guildwars2.com/account/done



http://www.guildwars2.com/en/media/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/media/videos/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/media/concept-art/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/media/screenshots/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/media/wallpapers/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/media/awards/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/media/asset-kit/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/media/a...ms-of-use.html

http://www.guildwars2.com/en/shop/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/shop/ghosts-of-ascalon/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/shop/edge-of-destiny/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/shop/the-art-of-guild-wars-2/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/shop/wall-calendar-2011/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/shop/guildwars-2-wall-graphics/
http://www.guildwars2.com/en/shop/guildwars-2-charr-plush/


*Links that are not available straight from the Guild Wars 2 Homepage

*
http://alphaforums.guildwars2.com/

http://support.guildwars2.com
http://support.guildwars2.com/app/answers/list/
http://support.guildwars2.com/app/ask/
http://support.guildwars2.com/app/account/overview
http://support.guildwars2.com/app/utils/create_account
http://support.guildwars2.com/app/ut...unt_assistance
http://support.guildwars2.com/app/utils/help_search
http://support.guildwars2.com/app/chat/chat_home





http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Main_Page

https://account.guildwars2.com
https://account.guildwars2.com/reset-password
https://account.ncplatform.net/login
https://gemstore.ncplatform.net
https://exchange.ncplatform.net 
https://tradingpost.ncplatform.net



More to come...

----------


## pushedx

Here's some more links from the client (obtained via OlyDbg, text strings):




> https://gemstore-stage.ncplatform.net
> https://gemstore-alpha.ncplatform.net
> https://gemstore-cheat.ncplatform.net
> https://gemstore-demo.ncplatform.net
> https://exchange-stage.ncplatform.net
> https://exchange-alpha.ncplatform.net
> https://exchange-cheat.ncplatform.net
> https://exchange-demo.ncplatform.net
> https://tradingpost-stage.ncplatform.net
> ...


I don't have a beta account to test the ones that require a login, but those are some more that I didn't see at the end of your post.

----------

